# All the Makings of a Trophy!



## siwhitetail (Jan 10, 2011)

SI Whitetail is starting a new monthly installment called "Wildlife Perspectives." The basis is to take certain issues in wildlife talk about some different perspectives and give my own take. This week is all about what makes a trophy harvest. Enjoy and leave a suggested topic.

http://www.indianasportsman.com/forum/blog.php?b=101


----------

